# New(ish) 75 Gal Setup



## Adamtc68 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi all. Relatively new to fish and new to cichlids so I thought I'd share some pics of my setup and take suggestions or tips about what to do and what not to do. I have a friend that has been keeping fish for several years so I rely on him at times (and inherited the tank already cycled from him as well). Without further ado:

















And some closer up shots:

























I've got an overstock right now where all my fish are around an inch in size, so I realize I will have to pare down the inventory in a while. I also am working on a second filter, and would eventually like to replace the fluorescent lights with some LEDs so recommendations would be appreciated. Currently I'm sitting at a makeup of:

10 Yellow Tail Aceii
10 Yellow Labs
17 Rusties
4 Frontosa
5 Possible Red Empress / Z Rock
3 Bristlenose Plecos
2 Unidentified Synodontis Cats


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

you have mixed fish from both Malawi and tanganyika. The Frontosa should be the first to go, as they are not suited for only a 4 foot tank, and ideally are kept in species only tanks. As for the rest of the mix, I'll defer to the Malawi experts.

What are you running for a filter, I see an HOB filter and a heater, and nothing else - with even a slight paring down of your fish, you will likely be needing additional filtration soon. I am not a fan of the TX holy rock, but I like the way you have yours set up in the tank into separate piles.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

nodima said:


> you have mixed fish from both Malawi and tanganyika. The Frontosa should be the first to go, as they are not suited for only a 4 foot tank, and ideally are kept in species only tanks. As for the rest of the mix, I'll defer to the Malawi experts.
> 
> What are you running for a filter, I see an HOB filter and a heater, and nothing else - with even a slight paring down of your fish, you will likely be needing additional filtration soon. I am not a fan of the TX holy rock, but I like the way you have yours set up in the tank into separate piles.


^^^ agreed


----------



## Adamtc68 (Mar 31, 2013)

I understood that frontosa were the only fish not from Lake Malawi, is that correct? I realize they can't stay in this tank for too long due to sizes they reach; any other reason than preference as to why they can't grow together? Typical lake conditions that differ similar to the difference in African and SA cichlids or the like? Just curious.

As far as filtration, it is one HOB currently. I wanted to look into a fluval, but have found some reviews saying its overkill (and expensive depending upon model) so didn't know if that would have an adverse effect on the state of the tank.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

In addition to size, Frontosa tend to be much slower and shyer fish, especially compared to Mbuna. There is a real chance they will not get enough to eat and will not grow well competing with Mbuna for food.

Sounds like you have found the fluval FX5. Some might say it is an ideal filter for a 75. Fluval also makes some smaller filters, the 405 or 406 would be a nice addition to your filtration.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Good advice above about the frontosa

A quality canister filter with a spray bar will get you where you want to be for filtration, and aid in water movement/surface agitation. The spray bar will keep the substrate clear of poop/uneaten food and suspended to get caught by the filter.


----------



## Adamtc68 (Mar 31, 2013)

So to make sure I understand some of the advice so far: keep an HOB, but add something along the line of an FX5. Not sure I've seen a spray bar before, any particular types that exist?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Here is a build for an FX5 spray bar, but there are others out there. Just use the 'search' function on the home page.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=239826

Some manufacturers provide a spray bar with their canisters. This build can apply to most, just different sizing on the tubing, etc.


----------



## Adamtc68 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for that link, looks like something I'll have to get into this summer. Have to save up for a canister first; ill probably go with an fx5 though given most of the appraisals here. One question: ran across a breeder recently who said he just cuts up sponge filters and crams them in as his media for the fx5 he runs. Can anyone speak to the media they use in their canister / fx5?


----------



## Adamtc68 (Mar 31, 2013)

Made a couple additions to the tank from prior. New light, different rock. Aside from the cheesy music, pretty happy with the tank overall.


----------

